# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Tư vấn các điểm du lịch ở miền Tây xin chia sẻ giúp mình?

## linhob

Nhóm mình ở Hà Nôi có nhu cầu đi miền tây nhưng chưa chọn được địa điểm nào phù hợp xin tư vấn giúp nhóm với, tụi mình không muốn đi quá xa, nhóm mình có khoảng 10 người ?

----------


## market102017

*ĐỪNG TIẾC TIỀN ĐỂ GỌI 1 CUỘC ĐIỆN THOẠI HAY BỎ CÔNG VÀI GIỜ ĐỒNG HỒ ĐỂ ĐẾN XEM HÀNG TẠI ĐĂNG LÊ VÌ SỐ TIỀN BẠN TIẾT KIỆM ĐƯỢC SẼ KHIẾN BẠN BẤT NGỜ VÌ XỨNG ĐÁNG VỚI CÔNG SỨC CỦA CÁC BẠN  !* 

*---> CHÚNG TÔI SẼ TRỪ TIỀN KHI BẠN MUA MÁY NHÉ ĐỂ CÁC BẠN YÊN TÂM !!!!* 

*Đăng Lê Chuyên cung cấp mua bán trao đổi cho thuê xe nâng hàng cũ Nhật bãi đi tại các tỉnh thành quận huyện thành phố như :*

Hà Nội, Hà tây,Hà Đông, Sơn Tây, Ba Vì, Đan Phượng, Hoài Đức, Phúc Thọ, Thạch Thất, Quốc Oai, Thanh Oai, Chương Mỹ, Thường Tín, Phú Xuyên, Ứng Hòa, Mỹ Đức, Mê Linh,Hà Nội, Đông Anh, Sóc Sơn,Thanh trì. Tuyên Quang, Hà Giang, Yên Bái, Phú Thọ, Vĩnh Phúc, Cao Bằng, Bắc Cạn,Lạng Sơn,Lào cai,Sơn La, Lai Châu, Điện Biên,Hòa Bình, Thái Nguyên, Bắc Giang, Bắc Ninh,Quảng Ninh, Hải Phòng, Hải Dương,Hưng Yên, Hà Nam, Thái Bình,Nam Định,Ninh Bình , Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An, Hà Tĩnh, Quảng Bình, Quảng Trị,Huế, Đà Nẵng,Quảng Nam, Quảng Ngãi, Bình Định,Phú yên, Gia lai, Kontum,Daklak,Buôn ma thuật, lâm đồng,Ninh Thuận,Bình Thuận,Đồng Nai,Bình Phước ….

_Tại sao giá bán xe nâng cũ Nhật Bãi Đăng lê lại rẻ ? Bởi vì :_

_- Chúng tôi không mất chi phí thuê kho bãi, showroom, cửa hàng  ._

_- Nhập trực tiếp giá tốt tại Nhật bãi , bán cho khách lẻ rẻ như khách buôn._

_- Chi phí quản lý , chi phí nhân công thợ hợp lý._

_- Đăng lê còn là 1 đơn vị nhập và phân phối Máy gặt đập liên hợp nhật bản Thái Lan Phụ tùng máy gặt uy tín gần 6 năm nay trên thị trường -> Khách hàng có thể kiểm tra bằng cách vào Google gõ : Máy gặt đăng lê sẽ ra các sản phẩm Đăng lê đã giao cung cấp cho khách hàng bằng Ảnh , Video, youtube  ....._

*- Khách hàng xem thêm fanpage về sản phẩm máy gặt của chúng tôi tại  : facebook.com/maynongnghiepnhat*

Liên hệ ngay hotline: *0932 689 516* hoặc *03 88 03 03 04* để được tư vấn và báo giá hoặc 

truy cập website:  *facebook.com/xeNangCu.NhatBanGiaTot/  * 

–> Liên hệ ngay hotline Đăng Lê : *0932 689 516* ( Mobifone) hoặc *03 88 03 03 04* (Viettel ) để được tư vấn và báo giá hoặc truy cập website: maygatmaycay.com hoặc Fanpage *facebook.com/xeNangCu.NhatBanGiaTot/  * để xem các loại xe nâng, máy gặt , máy nông nghiệp nhập nhật bản

*--> Xem máy và mua máy tại : Tam Á – Thuận Thành – Bắc Ninh ( cách thị trấn Hồ 2km, Cách chùa Dâu 2kM )**Cách Gia lâm Hà Nội 12km  * 

*
*

*Cho thuê xe nâng hàng giá rẻ 1 tấn 1.5 tấn 2 tấn 3 tấn 3.5 tấn 4 tấn tại Thành Phố Bắc Ninh, các huyện tại Bắc Ninh , Thuận Thành Bắc Ninh, lệ chi Thuận Thành, Cầu Hồ Thuận Thành, Đông Côi Thuận Thành Khai Sơn Thuận Thành*

Cho thuê mua bán thanh lý xe nâng cũ nhật bãi tại Thuận Thành Bắc Ninh, Cầu Hồ Bắc Ninh, Đông Côi Bắc Ninh, KCN Khai Sơn, KCN Thuận Thành, Khám Thuận Thành, Tam Á Gia Đông Thuận Thành 
Bạn có các câu hỏi như : 
- Mua xe nâng cũ ở đâu giá rẻ uy tín nhập từ nhật bản hàng bãi lướt ?
- Nơi nào bán xe nâng cũ uy tín gần Hà Nội Bắc Ninh Bắc Giang Hải Dương Hải Phòng ?
- Các kinh nghiệm đi mua xem xe nâng hàng cũ , có nên mua xe nâng hàng cũ đã qua sử dụng nhật bãi dùng lướt hay không ?
- Đại lý phân phối xe nâng cũ forklift Komatsu TCM Mitsubishi Sumitomo Toyota Nissan Isuzu .. giá rẻ ở đâu ?
- Xe nâng hàng cũ bãi giá chỉ từ 30 triệu 50 triệu 100 triệu 150 triệu 200 triệu ?
- Cách sử dụng hướng dẫn lái xe nâng dầu , xe nâng điện , xe nâng xăng, xe nâng Gas, xe nâng tự hành ? 
- Tài liệu kỹ thuật các loại xe nâng hàng cũ bãi nhật bản , xe nâng hàng bán cho thợ
- Xe nâng palet nâng contener nâng thùng phi phuy, xe nâng gạch chuyên dụng, xe nâng giấy , xe nâng xoay kẹp đảo …mua ở đâu ?
Bán xe nâng hàng tại hải dương, xe nâng giá rẻ dưới 50 triệu, xe nâng rẻ dưới 100 triệu, bãi xe nâng hải phòng, xe nâng rẻ gia lâm, xe nâng cũ rẻ bắc ninh, xe nâng thuận thành bắc ninh, xe nâng 3 tấn cũ, xe nâng 2 tấn cũ, xe nâng 4 tấn cũ, xe nâng chạy ga gas, xe nâng chạy dầu chạy xăng, xe nâng cũ ở hưng yên, xe nâng cũ bán thái nguyên, địa điểm địa chỉ mua xe nâng cũ, có nên mua xe nâng cũ, kinh nghiệm mua xe nâng cũ, xe nâng forklift giá rẻ
Xe nâng cũ komatsu, xe nâng bãi sumitomo, xe nâng hàn Mitsubishi cũ, xe nâng Toyota cũ bãi, đại lý xe nâng cũ , xe nâng 1 tấn 2 tấn, xe nâng 3 tấn , xe nâng 3.5 tấn cũ, xe nâng 50tr, xe nâng 100tr, bán xe nâng cũ ơ hà nội bắc ninh, bán xe nâng cũ ở thái nguyên, bán xe nâng cũ ở hưng yên, địa chỉ mua xe nâng cũ uy tín , bán xe nâng cũ ở hải dương, cho xe thuê xe nâng thuận thành bắc ninh, cho thuê xe nâng cầu hồ bắc ninh,
Xe nâng bãi ở thái nguyên giá rẻ,Xe nâng cũ komatsu, xe nâng bãi sumitomo, xe nâng hàn Mitsubishi cũ, xe nâng Toyota cũ bãi, đại lý xe nâng cũ , xe nâng 1 tấn 2 tấn, xe nâng 3 tấn , xe nâng 3.5 tấn cũ, xe nâng 50tr, xe nâng 100tr, bán xe nâng cũ ơ hà nội bắc ninh, bán xe nâng cũ ở thái nguyên, bán xe nâng cũ ở hưng yên, địa chỉ mua xe nâng cũ uy tín , bán xe nâng cũ ở hải dương, cho xe thuê xe nâng thuận thành bắc ninh, cho thuê xe nâng cầu hồ bắc ninh,

----------

